# STRANGE BEHAVIOR from my iPhone 5c!!!



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

:nonono:

I everyone - this behavior occurred in my previous iphone 3S when the battery was very low.

I just got my new 5C. The behavior has now happened when the battery is fully charged .

Here it is - the screen enlarges without me "stretching it"!! It just does it ever so slightly , but I cannot send a message, or get to my icons lower on the screen. I am not doing anything to it.

After I close it down for the night, shut it, the next morning , it is fine.

It is maddening! 

Does anyone have any advice as to why this is happening? thank you all in advance.:smile: lennon


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Since you buy bought the phone contact an Apple store or the place you bought it from and have them replace it.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can try resetting and restoring to see if it helps it but IMO, as the previous suggestion stated, it would be better to contact apple. if you have a local apple store, take it to them.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

OK I will - but what are the chances I bought two defective iphones in a row????


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have never heard of this happening before and I am an avid follower of all things iPhone. I have had almost every model they have released and never seen this.


----------

